# Rahmengrösse M6



## cubebiker (28. November 2007)

Tachchen,

da ich immer mehr mit dem Gedanken spiele mir in etwa einem halben Jahr ein M6 zu gönnen, stellt sich die Frage nach der passenden Rahmengrösse. Auf der Intense Seite stehen so weit ich sehen konnte noch keine Geodaten.
Habt ihr denn schon welche. 
Ich fahre gerne recht lange Rahmen. Mir persönlich ist Highspeed Stabilität und Bodenhaftung wichtiger als Wendigkeit. Ich bin 187. Welche Grösse würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich habe mal auf Claudios Claouris Radl gesessen. Das war passig. Welche Grösse fährt der denn?

Ich habe nur die Geodaten auf www.competitivecyclist.com gefunden. Stimmen die so?
Dann wäre die Länge der M und L Rahmen ja gleich, nur das Sitzrohr höher, dann wäre ich mit M gut bedient...

Size 	Seat Tube 	Effective Top Tube 	Stand Over 	BB Height 	Head Tube Angle 	Seat Tube Angle 	Head Tube 	Chainstay Length
S 	15.75 	21.5 	28.5 	13.75 	64.5 	n/a 	4.625 	17.25
M 	16.75 	22.5 	28.5 	13.75 	64.5 	n/a 	5.250 	17.25
L 	18.25 	22.5 	29.5 	13.75 	64.5 	n/a 	5.250 	17.25
All lengths are measured in inches.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (28. November 2007)

Ja ist schwierig aber wenn du ehr auf lange Bikes stehts würde ich dir ja fast L empfehlen ist halt genau zwischen drin , aber du kannst dir ja auch ein M bestellen und dir eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze und einen längeren Vorbau drauf machen wird vom gefühl her änlich sein .
Also ich habe mir das M 6 in  M bestellt und ich bin 178 Gross .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (28. November 2007)

waaaaass?wilst das gute gt schon wieder weggeben?aber wenn du nen m6 hast komm ich dich nochmal besuchen


----------



## cubebiker (28. November 2007)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ja ist schwierig aber wenn du ehr auf lange Bikes stehts würde ich dir ja fast L empfehlen ist halt genau zwischen drin , aber du kannst dir ja auch ein M bestellen und dir eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze und einen längeren Vorbau drauf machen wird vom gefühl her änlich sein .
> Also ich habe mir das M 6 in  M bestellt und ich bin 178 Gross .



Mir ging es eher um den längeren Radstand und das längere Oberrohr. Da das aber wie es scheint gleich ist bei M und L würde ich dann eher M nehmen.

@xMartinx ja das dauert ja noch bis Mai bis das M6 vor der Tür steht...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (28. November 2007)

@xMartinx ja das dauert ja noch bis Mai bis das M6 vor der Tür steht...[/QUOTE]

Und da kann ich nur sagen wenn man glück hat


----------



## xMARTINx (28. November 2007)

bin zwar nicht der intensefan aber das m6 ist schon nen geiles gerät,gibts das nur in rot?


----------



## cubebiker (28. November 2007)

Neee, aber meines wird rot! Also machs jetzt durch Worte nicht noch schlimmer


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (28. November 2007)

Hast du schon bestellt


----------



## xMARTINx (28. November 2007)

nee,so schlimm ist rot ja auch nun wieder nicht


----------



## cubebiker (28. November 2007)

Nee bin eben wegen der Größe nicht so sicher, hab meinem Händler aber schon mal angeklopft. Der hat auch ein Intense und war bei "L" fast sprachlos. Da wurde ich unsicher... Aber in einer Woche oder so mache ich es fix.
Haste Deines schon geordert?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (29. November 2007)

Ja schon vor 2 Monaten ,war einer der ersten,aber der Liefertermin wird immer später ;-) na ja egal hab ja einen guten Übergang.
An deiner stelle würde ich erst bestellen wen die ersten schon ausgeliefert sind ,und wenn du grösse L haben willst dauert das eh noch ,es werden erst mal nur M gebaut( weil die Nachfrage am grössten ist)  und dann erst S und L .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (29. November 2007)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ja schon vor 2 Monaten ,war einer der ersten,aber der Liefertermin wird immer später ;-) na ja egal hab ja einen guten Übergang.
> An deiner stelle würde ich erst bestellen wen die ersten schon ausgeliefert sind (...)



Wie sieht es denn mit Deinem Liefertermin aus? Wieso würdest du das denn raten, erst zu bestellen, wenn die Ersten ausgeliefert sind?

Cubebiker


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (29. November 2007)

Hast ne Pm


----------

